# Contacts and arcing



## chamberlane (16/7/15)

What do you all do for contact maintenance?

I have Deoxit Gold and Noalox, but I use the Noalox because I don't have the new contacts yet. In case you're wondering, I ordered the Deoxit for future use 

My questions... Would Deoxit do any good for the old contacts (Noalox is gunky, don't like it)? Can arcing cause permanent damage? For argument's sake if I didn't use any conditioner and didn't clean anything for a year, could I just use an eraser and alcohol to "clean" the arcing?

I know there are a few threads on the main forum at ecf about this but figured I'd try here first.


----------



## Andre (16/7/15)

chamberlane said:


> What do you all do for contact maintenance?
> 
> I have Deoxit Gold and Noalox, but I use the Noalox because I don't have the new contacts yet. In case you're wondering, I ordered the Deoxit for future use
> 
> ...


The Deoxit Gold is specifically made for gold contacts - am not sure how effective it will be on the old contacts.

On the old firing pin you could just use a file to clear deposits. No filing on the gold contacts - you will remove the gold plating - just clean with a white eraser and alcohol

Permanent damage - probably not, but will be damn difficult to clean from the gold contacts - eventually you will "clean off" the gold plating and will have to replace the contacts. Your battery tops are also not going to look good and will require some fine filing to restore. And of course you will lose a lot of efficiency in the power department.

I am also not a fan of the greasy Noalox, but using a toothpick makes it more acceptable.

If you stay above 1 ohm, application once a month should be fine. Between 0.5 and 1.0 - around once every two weeks and below 0.5 - at least once a week.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## rogue zombie (16/7/15)

Shit I still haven't got any. I best hop to it.


----------



## zadiac (16/7/15)

Heavy arcing can damage your battery contacts as I have seen before. Any dielectric grease will do on any contacts. It will prolong the life of your contacts/firing pin significantly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/7/15)

I got some grease from the electricians at work. They use it to prevent dry contacts on 500kV fuse boxes. Works great. Almost sure that the normal tubes of silicone grease from the hardware store is very close to it. Makes my fingers feel the same  Nice clear grease that doesn't look messy.


----------

